# Posterior tendon tear



## codedog

Patient had a open repair of left posterior tibial tendon. Diaagnosis code said it was an ankle posterior tibial tendon tear. 
DOC office  book it as  cpt code 28238- reconstruction , posterior tibial tendon with excsion of accesory tarasal navicular bone.
 operative report says

A curvillinear incision was made over the posterior tibial tendon. Care was taken to protect neurocascular structures. The sheath was opened and a great deal of synovial fluid came from the tendon sheath. The patient  had  erythema and longitudinal tears  at the level of the medial malleolus. A  curette  was used to scrape the intratendinous  inflammation. Synovectomy was performed. A 2-0 Herculon  suture was used and weaved in interrupted fashion up and down the posterior tibiial tendon, and 5-0 vicryl  tidy stitch was used to smooth the longitudinal  pairs opening.  a  good  repair  was obtained. The wound was irrigatedand tourniquet was released. This is most of the operative report--besides the closures- bad typing on my half 

Now I  dont see anywhere where an excision of tarsal  navicular  bone  was done, but I cant find a cpt  code for this procedure, besides what DOC ooffice gave me . Any ideas ?


----------



## kelliew

I cant tell by this note but look at the 27691.


----------

